
Booting Linux in Just One Second (2015) - peter_d_sherman
https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Booting-Linux-1-Second
======
peter_d_sherman
Slides (as PDF):

[https://elinux.org/images/9/97/Boot_one_second_altenberg.pdf](https://elinux.org/images/9/97/Boot_one_second_altenberg.pdf)

Missing video is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF2LRy_JIDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF2LRy_JIDY)

